# Smelly Glycerin Soap Base



## Artephius (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, after expressing an interest in soap making, some members of my loving family decided to gift me with a 10lb block of MP soap. It was a very sweet gift, but they didn't know any better and bought it at the local craft store...

So here's the problem-- it stinks. By that I mean, it smells. Awful. I'm very careful not to let it boil or get too hot after melting, but it still seems to have this yucky glycerin-on-steroids smell. Any fragrance I add has to fight through it.

Otherwise the soap is fine. It doesn't lather as well as I like, but I've solved that problem by rebatching it with coconut milk. I just...I can't bring myself to use this smelly soap, and certainly not give it to anyone!

Is there any hope? I hate to have to waste 10lbs of soap, but I'm afraid that I might...

Much appreciated.


----------



## candice19 (Jun 14, 2009)

Use a strong FO, maybe it will cover it up?  I mean, it stinks as base, but not necessarily as a finished product.  Unfortunately, you'll be smelling it as you work with it.


----------



## Artephius (Jun 14, 2009)

My favorite scent for soap is tea tree, and so far even that hasn't been able to cut through the smell :/ I got it to the point where the bars smell decent, but as soon as you use them for washing the original scent comes back-- and it sticks to your skin. I showered with it and was smelling it on myself all day.

Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## candice19 (Jun 14, 2009)

Eek, sorry I missed the "Any fragrance I add has to fight through it. " sentence!

Honestly, if you smell it even when you use it... I think you're better off thanking your family profusely, but you think that the soap may have turned (or something) and you deem is unusable lol


----------



## Artephius (Jun 14, 2009)

Haha, that's what I'm afraid of!

I think I might end up showing them some MP soap made with another clear base and quietly dispose of this stuff like a thief in the night. It's just such a shame to have to waste it. Oh well...


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh well, it can be your practice soap. I think we all bought that same smelly soap base in the begining from the local craft store, it stinks & it's way over priced :roll: . It' fine to practice with though.


----------



## soapandbeauty (Jun 14, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Oh well, it can be your practice soap. I think we all bought that same smelly soap base in the begining from the local craft store, it stinks & it's way over priced :roll: . It' fine to practice with though.



Agree.


----------



## carillon (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, practice carving it, stamping it, layering it, painting it, using embeds with it, but don't waste any fragrance on it!

Maybe you could sell it on Craig's List or ebay.

I wonder if you combined it in a small amount with a different brand of soap base if it would help camouflage the scent.  You could kind of use it like Hamburger Helper, if you will, but for soap.


----------

